# "03 Golf factory radio upgrade:NEED HELP



## hohm44 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum. My 2003 Golf has the mk4 single din "premium 5" radio/cassette deck with cd changer controls, and does have the correct cd changer in the trunk. The cd changer has stopped working properly, and instead of replacing it, I would like to replace my radio with the 6 disc in-dash changer (mk4 double din "premium 6") I realize that the connector sockets on the backs of these factory radios are quite different, so what do I need to do/buy to pull off this upgade?


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: "03 Golf factory radio upgrade:NEED HELP (hohm44)*

I have basically the same issue, but I want to going to go the other direction, I have a dual din Monsoon radio, and want to go to a Single DIN Radio, I would like to find premade a harness adapter that works for the OEM radio, I thought I had saw one a while back but can't locate it again.
I can find the radio connectors, but that involves cutting and splicing the harness, a bit more than I want to do.
you would need-
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

